# Moving to Abu Dhabi



## cdubjr10 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I am going to be moving to Abu Dhabi within the next few months and was wondering if anyone can share info on moving abroad and living in Abu Dhabi totally blind. This is my first abroad move and was wondering:

1. How difficult it would be to get a job and is it better to be there or have a job lined up before I arrive?
2. What are some of the accounting/finance jobs that may be available?
3. any recruiting companies that would be most beneficial helping my transition?


Any help you all could provide would be most helpful to me in my move....


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

cdubjr10 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am going to be moving to Abu Dhabi within the next few months and was wondering if anyone can share info on moving abroad and living in Abu Dhabi totally blind. This is my first abroad move and was wondering:
> 
> ...


Hi!

1. It's always better to have a job before you moving here. Not really sure about the jobs in accounting/finance, but overall job market is pretty decent.

2. You could search for jobs on bayt. com

3. Sorry won't be able to help you with any recruiting companies

Hope this helps!

Good luck with your search!


----------

